# some pics Silver gray 330Ci Zhp



## nightmare (Mar 30, 2004)

Hope you all are not too bored looking at the silver gray pics. Here are a few of 330Ci Zhp. I cleaned it for an hour. It is still dirty so no high res pictures. I am at 1025 miles already :thumbup: . few more days and I will be 1200, then she is going to fly be around :rofl:


----------



## nightmare (Mar 30, 2004)

a few more.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## CP400M (May 21, 2004)

I like it! I just got a 4dr just like yours. :thumbup:


----------



## mafranz1 (Apr 20, 2004)

*you got the rear spolier!*



nightmare said:


> Hope you all are not too bored looking at the silver gray pics. Here are a few of 330Ci Zhp. I cleaned it for an hour. It is still dirty so no high res pictures. I am at 1025 miles already :thumbup: . few more days and I will be 1200, then she is going to fly be around :rofl:


I notice you got the rear spoiler. Did it come that way from the factory or did you have to add it later? I know that BMW has not been getting them on the coupes due to a supposed parts shortage. I'm picking up the exact same car (except silver cube) via ED on July 28. I'm hoping it will come with the rear spoiler so I don't have to hassle my dealer to get one sent, painted and installed. By the way, your car looks awesome. I'm really getting excited about mine. I'm going to drive it for the full 30 days in Europe so I should hit the 1200 mark while I'm there and then can max it out. Woo-hooo!


----------



## nightmare (Mar 30, 2004)

It came with the lip spoiler. The car has a manufacture date of 04/04 and it arrived just a week before I picked up on 05/28. They might have enough spoilers now. We might have just got lucky :thumbup: . 
Full 30 days in Europe for ED, now you are making us jealous. The wait is killing you, ain't it?



mafranz1 said:


> I notice you got the rear spoiler. Did it come that way from the factory or did you have to add it later? I know that BMW has not been getting them on the coupes due to a supposed parts shortage. I'm picking up the exact same car (except silver cube) via ED on July 28. I'm hoping it will come with the rear spoiler so I don't have to hassle my dealer to get one sent, painted and installed. By the way, your car looks awesome. I'm really getting excited about mine. I'm going to drive it for the full 30 days in Europe so I should hit the 1200 mark while I'm there and then can max it out. Woo-hooo!


----------



## mafranz1 (Apr 20, 2004)

nightmare said:


> It came with the lip spoiler. The car has a manufacture date of 04/04 and it arrived just a week before I picked up on 05/28. They might have enough spoilers now. We might have just got lucky :thumbup: .
> Full 30 days in Europe for ED, now you are making us jealous. The wait is killing you, ain't it?


Yes, the wait is killing me now but I bet it will be even worse when I have to wait for it to return to the US. Glad to hear you got the spoiler with delivery.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Why would anyone get tired of looking at SG? :dunno: 

Alex


----------



## BIGRED (Jun 8, 2004)

nightmare said:


> Hope you all are not too bored looking at the silver gray pics. Here are a few of 330Ci Zhp. I cleaned it for an hour. It is still dirty so no high res pictures. I am at 1025 miles already :thumbup: . few more days and I will be 1200, then she is going to fly be around :rofl:


I just picked up my 330ci zhp. I see that yours has a spoiler. Was that included in the zhp package or did you add it as an option?


----------



## BIGRED (Jun 8, 2004)

BIGRED said:


> I just picked up my 330ci zhp. I see that yours has a spoiler. Was that included in the zhp package or did you add it as an option?


OOpps i see this question was already asked... never mind


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

GREAT looking car, nightmare! 

These are some of the better pics that I've seen of the SG ZHP coupe, so I hope you don't mind if I use them to show my friends what my car will look like when it comes in. Exactly the same car, but black leather instead of alcantara.

Are you planning on tinting your car at all? I was thinking of doing 35% all around.

Congrats!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Stunning ! Gorgeous ! Beautiful !

Let her rip :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

That's a good body for the coupe. Not over the top; classy. :thumbup:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

The ZHP coupes don't have the italicized font?


----------

